# Monster bows vs. Oneida bows...help please!



## Hoosier (Aug 7, 2005)

I am thinking about trying this style of bow. Can you guys give me the good, bad and ugly about these bows please? How will these bows compare to conventionally cammed bows besides having a smoother draw? Any real world experiences with these bows is much appreciated! BTW, I am a hunter first and recreational 3d shooter next. Thanks in advance, Hoosier.


----------



## JustRace (Oct 18, 2006)

I shot the monster phoenix and have nothing bad at all to say about the bow. Imagine the smoothest drawing bow ever and that is the monster brand bows. Finish was top notch and the people running the company take time to make sure their customers are happy. Heck I got to shoot the bow in the owners (the owner of Monster Bows) basement. How many people would invite a stranger into their family's house to shoot a bow.

If you are looking for a fantastic shooting, forgiving, and easy to draw bow I would definately look into the monster bows. The speed isn't up that high (300fps) as some other bows but that is plenty fast for how forgiving the bow is.

Now I have not shot a oneida bow, so I can't compare the two. One thing that I would say is that the bows LOOK alike. The first thing I notice is that there are less moving parts on the Monster bows (no cams at all).


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 7, 2005)

thanks justrace.


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

*oneida*

Dont know about Monster, but i had a Aero 80, I think it was anyways,it was loud as a 22 magnum,it would shake the fillings out of your teeth,but easy to draw and hold, just couldnt take the sound. and that was after i sent it back to oneida and had it completely rebuilt.


----------



## shooter131 (Oct 16, 2007)

Monster bows and Oneida bows are two totally different worlds. Not even close. The only thing that is similar is the recurve look of the bow. That's it. Monster's have no cams, no steel cables, draw stops that hit the limbs, shoot through cables and the list goes on. An actual compound bow with wheels as more in common with a Monster bow than Oneida IMO.


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

I love my Monster Bow. As has been said, it's really smooth . . . a lot like drawing a nice recurve, but with the mechanical advantage of a compound. Also, it's highly adjustable (draw lengths from something like 26-31" and approximately 50-80 pounds without any mods or anything). It's rather light. The shoot-thru system makes it torque-free and the brace height is like 8+" all of which make it very accurate and forgiving. Also, you can take the whole thing completely apart in the field with two allen wrenches; no press needed. Anybody can make strings and cables; there's nothing particularly special about them. And because there are no cams or other friction points, the string and cables don't wear out nearly as fast. Some of the staff shooters have over 15,000 shots on one set.

There are some very knowledgeable Oneida shooters here and can give you information on them. I'm afraid I don't know much about them, so I'd rather not bias your opinion and let a someone more familiar with them tell you. Good luck!


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Haven't shot a Monster Bow . . . but I know the folks running it and they are top notch and I can well imagine they build a heckuva bow. That said, as mentioned, Oneida and Monster are two entirely different animals. Kinda like saying a Hoyt & Mathews are the same thing. 

I did own an Oneida Black Eagle. It was an awesome bow. I killed a bunch of deer with it. Easy drawing, easy to shoot and accurate enough for hunting & 3d. Only downside is the steel cables. They wear rather quickly and inconsistently. They are easy to change but if you are doing any amount of shooting you need to change them often to be sure they are sound.

Regarding noise, the only noisy Oneidas are poorly tuned or using worn out cables or strings. 

Monster eliminated the steel cable problem by eliminating the steel cables! 

Often times discussion of which bow draws the smoothest/easiest arise. I can tell you these lever bows (Oneida or Monster) draw FAR smoother and easier then any bow with the cams/wheels at the end. They aren't even in the same playing field when it comes to this.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

MONSTER! I have haven't seen or heard anything bad about them. I am seriosly thinkning about adding one to my arsonal one of these days!

I had the Aero 80 too I believe..it's been a long while...HATED IT!!
LOUD as HECK! creeked...and it would judt not stay in tune. Sold it!

Plus..you can't be the camo options on a monster!!:darkbeer:


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

The adjustability and smooth draw that you hear people talk about are a little misleading. Everything on this bow is dictated by your draw length. On a 31" DL, the letoff is not adjustable and the draw curve is the worst I have ever shot. If your DL is in the 28-29" you will have more choices in letoff and the draw curve will be completely different, and from all the posts I've seen, the draw curve in that range is great. Even in that DL the let-off will be 2 or maybe 3 possibilities, not infinitely adjustable but specific numbers, and those choices will be different for every DL.


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

I am the proud owner of one of the first run Monsterbows and let me tell you this baby is nice! One bow covers a variety of drawlenghts and poundages. No cams to eat strings, very easy to work on and stay adjusted . Shoot through design is very accepting of a variety of spines. A very smooth draw cycle like a recurve and performance goes up as the letoff increases. Great company and a great bow!


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

white.greg said:


> The adjustability and smooth draw that you hear people talk about are a little misleading. Everything on this bow is dictated by your draw length. On a 31" DL, the letoff is not adjustable and the draw curve is the worst I have ever shot. If your DL is in the 28-29" you will have more choices in letoff and the draw curve will be completely different, and from all the posts I've seen, the draw curve in that range is great. Even in that DL the let-off will be 2 or maybe 3 possibilities, not infinitely adjustable but specific numbers, and those choices will be different for every DL.



I would like to add that even though I did not like the Phoenix at 31" DL, I got incredible service from the Monsterbow folks and when I finally realized there was no practical way to improve my bow, they gave me a full refund, without hassle.


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

white.greg said:


> The adjustability and smooth draw that you hear people talk about are a little misleading. Everything on this bow is dictated by your draw length. On a 31" DL, the letoff is not adjustable and the draw curve is the worst I have ever shot. If your DL is in the 28-29" you will have more choices in letoff and the draw curve will be completely different, and from all the posts I've seen, the draw curve in that range is great. Even in that DL the let-off will be 2 or maybe 3 possibilities, not infinitely adjustable but specific numbers, and those choices will be different for every DL.


I would have to respectfully disagree. LOL The bow maxes out at 31.5" so that does still give a little bit of adjustment but you are correct that the adjustment range at either extreme of DL will be reduced. I think that's true of any bow though. At other DL range's, the letoff is very adjustable. All depends on what you're after but we can pretty well accommodate whatever you're trying to get out of the bow with little, if any, comprimise. I would also agree that draw does feel different at 31.5" than it does at 28" or 29" but the worst? I don't think so but everyone has their opinion. I'm glad you were happy with our service. As a small bow company, we really do our best to make our customers happy. As we grow and add dealers, it will be easier for people to try the bow first. That's the goal for 2008.

Thanks to everyone for good words.


----------



## Gypsy Rover (Jan 2, 2004)

*well*

I have shot nothing but Oneida's and Monsters since 1995. I have owned the following bows-

Tomcat II
Strike Eagle
Aeroforce
Phoenix

I loved each of them at the time, and killed my first deer with a bow with the TC II. I then went to a Strike, and it was the quietest Oneida due to the limb shape, but found it too long, so I went with an AF- I shot many many deer with that bow, did all the quieting tricks, and it was a good solid easyt to draw hard hitting bow. But still long and heavy, and I mean heavy. Great for shooting and tree stand hunting, but stalking, no way.

Then I found MBI and bought a Phoenix- I shoot a short draw- 27.7 inches- and a super heavy arrow (472 for Whitetails) with no silencing crap on it but just an S Coil and string bats. Hands down the Phoenix is the best to date....smooth doesnt even begin to describe it, quiet- it is about as quiet as my buddies recurve, and super accurate. I actually tore the bow down with just 2 allen wrenches, and put the whole thing back together in less than 30 minutes, tuned it and then shot perfect bullet holes. It is far shorter than the Onieda's, and light as a feather. I think I killed the first whitetail with a production model, then shot 2 more with it. This spring I am to be the first to get a turkey with one (that I know of).

You will not go wrong with MBI- nicest folks out there- once my daughter gets bigger, I am going to get rid of her Kidz Extreme and see if there is a 25-40 lb MBI bow out there for her (she is 6 now), and the boy will be getting a left handed one too.

Love the bow, the H2O is the best Camo I have seen on a bow, and am as happy as a clam at high tide.

My 2 cents.


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

*As a prior Oneida staff shooter, and current Monster Bows staff shooter, I have a bit of a handle on both bows. Both bows are VERY smooth. If you like a very wide valley, the Oneida has the edge on that, much to do with the cam design. Monster Bows have a relatively short valley compared to the Oneida, but lack any cams at all (at least the current models do.) Also, the Oneida drops off into the valley a bit slower than does the Monster Bow. The Monster Bows lack of steel cables and moving parts, and the design of its outboard limbs, makes it naturally quieter than an Oneida, both bows being in stock form. Although, there are simple modifications out there to make any Oneida fairly quiet. The Oneidas use multiple sets of steel cables thoughout the system, and these cannot be built by anyone other than Oneida. Monster Bows us one set of cables on a shoot-thru configuration. These cables can be made of Dyna 97, 8125, 452x, TS1, etc.......pretty much any modern string material and can be made by the home bow mechanic. The Oneida uses a timing system which is separate from the bows main cable system. It uses one set of cables leveraging the outboard limb to the cam, another set of cables which generate the power for the bow by pulling on the power limbs, and a separate timing cable which keeps both ends of the bow in time with each other. The Monster bows use a single set of synthetic cables which control the timing of the bow, and generate the power....this feature is more similar to a conventional compound bow. Speed wise, both bows (the Oneidas and Monster Bows) are slightly slower on average than many modern conventional compound bows. But, both are still fully capable of generating more-than-adequate hunting speeds, and 3-D competition speeds as well. 

So, Oneidas have a few benefits for those who like a really long valley. Also, they have been around for many years, so it is very easy to get into one for under $200 well used. At present, its pretty tough to find a used Monster Bow for under $550. The oldest production models out there are '07 models....practically new still. 

But, Monster Bows have many advantages over Oneida bows in the areas of sound levels, cable systems, simplicity, and easy of maintenance. Simply hard to beat, in my opinion. :wink:
*


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 7, 2005)

1cbr guy, can you further describe the valley on the phoenix. I understand it is shorter than an Oneida, but, how does it compare to conventional compounds. Is it so short that a little creeping about pulls your shoulder out of the socket like some of the aggressive cam bows of today. Or is it a lot closer to a soft cammed bow with a more pleasant valley that allows some creeping? Also, does it have a hard wall or spongy? Thanks to everybody who has responded!


----------



## Gypsy Rover (Jan 2, 2004)

*one answer*

It has a rock solid rear wall- and as for valley- the length is longer than a wheelie bow, and does allow creep without ripping your arms out of the sockets.

See the draw length curve posted a while back on AT- I don't have a copy handy- sure you can find it at www.monsterbows.com

Pards,


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

I wish I could tell you,, I have never shot a Monster Bow,, Not too many folks have either from what I've seen,/ heard,,,,, anyone close to Memphis a dealer,, I heard they are from Tennessee, Yet you'd never know it,,,,Perhaps get some of their bows out to dealers to try out,,, Then more dealers might pick up their brand of bow,,,


----------



## mamachay (Nov 30, 2004)

*My .02 cents*

I have 2 Oneida Black Eagles, and a LFM. I used to own a MBI Phoenix. Bow was really smooth, and shot great. I couldn't get over the difference in valley. For me, it came over pretty hard. My shoulder couldn't take the pounding, so off she went. I had shoulder surgery last spring, and shoot my Oneidas no prob. MBI builds a great bow, just not for me.
My drawlength is a true 30 inch, I didn't get as much adjustment as I thought I would.


----------



## Gypsy Rover (Jan 2, 2004)

*humm*

Tennessee is a long way from Michigan....that is where they are based out of..

Memphis does have good ribs though.......but not as good as Texas!


----------



## yotekillrr (Sep 20, 2007)

they are not out of TN they are out of MI..


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Right, I live in Tennessee, but the company is based out of Michigan. I'm just a lowly staff shooter. :wink:


Hoosier, its difficult to describe the valley on a Monster Bow. It's a fairly short valley. It's almost like you hit it right before you hit the draw stops, but here's the thing. It's what I call a "clearly defined" valley. Once you hit it, there's no mistaking that you are in the valley. The drop-off is fairly quick. Have you ever drawn a bow and when you tried to let down, it kinda felt like it was going to remain at full draw, but then it didnt? I guess thats the only way to describe the valley. No, you probably dont want to creep with it, but at the same time, the bow is not constantly pulling hard on you the whole time you are at full draw, so you will have a natural tendency NOT to creep. For example, the PSE X-Force, and many of the Bowtechs will try to snatch forward if you get a little too relaxed at full draw, and lose concentration on staying against the back wall. As the Monster bow drops into the valley, its the positive draw stops themselves which create the rock solid back wall, and they are at the very bottom of the valley. 

I shoot my Monster at a 30.25" draw, and I have plenty of adjustment range in my bow. I'm setting at 83% let-off with even more let-off and valley available if I want it. 

This said, there is a reason there are so many different bow companies....because no one bow is right for everyone. Some folks will not like the draw cycle of the Monster Bows, and others will love it like I do. :wink:


----------



## Xahun (Sep 1, 2007)

I have recently acquired a Monster Phoenix and used an Oneida Aeroforce this past hunting season. I enjoy shooting them both, finding them smooth to draw and good valley (as opposed to an older Bear I have that is like to take my arm off when I relax ever so much).

I hunted from a tree stand this year and was constantly fearful that I might whack my leg when shooting. However, when I actually took a shot I forgot all about that fear - which frightens me even more since I wasn't paying attention to that and could ahve easily whacked my leg regardless. The problem being that, especially while sitting, you could draw just fine and then when following the target you could move the bow into a position where the extending limb would hit you or something else (e.g., a branch). This is a problem common to all level limb bows, but obviously the shorter the bow the less the problem. As such I expect an Oneida Black Eagle to be better than my Aerforce and the Phoenix to be better still since it is the shortest of the lot.

Weight is a factor if your going to be caring the bow very far or holding it for any length of time. Again, the Phoenix is the lightest of the lot.

If noise is important, I can attest to the fact that the Phoenix is much quieter than any Oneida I have (keeping in mind that all of mine are pre-2000). I can't really speak to the current Oneida products in this regard, but others already have I think.

Both of my bows produce plenty of enegry for hunting, but the Phoenix has more draw weight adjustment range (~50-80 (Phoenix) vs. ~50-70 (AF)) and more let off range (perhaps up to 95% at 29" draw length (Phoenix) vs. ~65/80% (AF)). The higher let off has the advantage of allowing the bow to be held back longer for certain hunting situations.

I certainly enjoy both of my bows and plan to keep using the both. Unfortunately, at least for me, the only real advantage of the Oneida Aeroforce over the Phoenix was the 3x+ price difference that I paid for used bows in both cases.


----------



## Headhunter 421 (Apr 26, 2006)

I shot my buddies pre-production Phoenix.Smooth easy to draw,Shot like a dream.Easy to work on.I am not the bow-god that will give all the technical info.A great bow ,great owners who care about their product.How could you go wrong.BTW I have never shot a Oneida so I cannot compare.If you are looking to get a Oneida see Boar at Gulf coast Archery.He is the Oneida Guru.Here are some links for you.

http://www.monsterbows.com/monster/
http://5150boar.zapto.org/index.html

Me shooting my friends Phoenix in Ohio.


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

Xahun said:


> I hunted from a tree stand this year and was constantly fearful that I might whack my leg when shooting. However, when I actually took a shot I forgot all about that fear - which frightens me even more since I wasn't paying attention to that and could ahve easily whacked my leg regardless. The problem being that, especially while sitting, you could draw just fine and then when following the target you could move the bow into a position where the extending limb would hit you or something else (e.g., a branch). This is a problem common to all level limb bows, but obviously the shorter the bow the less the problem. As such I expect an Oneida Black Eagle to be better than my Aerforce and the Phoenix to be better still since it is the shortest of the lot.


This actually did happen to me this past season. I should have stood up, but didn't. This is the only downside to the Phoenix or other lever bow that I know of. And to tell the truth it was still better than having a wheelie bow; I had to hold the bow at full draw on that shot for so long before release that the 90+% letoff really was a blessing. I'd never have had the muscle to hold that draw and make a steady shot without it. So it was a toss-up I guess. Nonetheless, I think that this negative is still outweighed by the positives, as lots of people have killed lots of deer with lever-limbs. You just have to be a little more conscious of where the bow is in relation to your body, treestand, or whatever.


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## crafty (Jan 5, 2007)

Well its like Todd/1cbr_guy said. No one bow is right for everyone and it's simply the truth. Everyone has diferent likes and dis-likes. 

All i know is the Phoenix is the Ultimate Bow for me and many feel the same way. The Phoenix has more than proven its self in the woods and in competition. The specs are as follows:

Monster Bows Phoenix 
38" tip to tip 
8 1/2" to 8 3/4" Brace 
Draw weights up to 65# 
Draw lengths from 25" to 31" 
Up to 92% letoff 
IBO speeds of 300fps 
ROCK solid wall with adjustable draw stops 
Shoot-through cable design (distance between cables is over 1 3/4") 
Cables are all Dyna97 or 8125 (2 colors standard) 
Riser CNC machined from 6061-T6 
Film dipped and anodized finishes available 
Extremely smooth, even draw 
Very easy to setup, adjust or tune 

If you are curious at all about a Phoenix i encourage you to check out the monster site ( www.monsterbows.com )and look at the map of ppl that have them. Maybe hook up and give it a try. As huntinghippie said, here in the near future there will hopefully be some dealers on-line and have bows available for ppl test drive. 

I personelly have shoot 7 different Oniedas (I still own 2 of them) and KNOW they can be quited right down when done right. Though none of which have compared to the Phoenix. 

You wont get the simplicity, forgivingness and adjustability out of any other bow and thats a fact. I now own the bow that headhunter is shooting in the above pic, though slightly customized.


----------



## 42WLA (Jun 13, 2006)

I got to see Crafty shooting his Monster last week. I was really impressed. It was a very ingenious design and looked easy for the average guy to work on. That is coming from guy who has never shot anything but traditional.


----------



## crafty (Jan 5, 2007)

Also here are some links to some reviews/info for those that are curious..

http://www.monsterbows.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1287

http://www.monsterbows.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1317

http://www.monsterbows.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1485

http://www.monsterbows.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3632

http://bowreports.com/

http://www.monsterbows.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3479

http://www.wildcountryarchery.com/viewtopic.php?t=3498

http://www.monsterbows.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2399

http://www.monsterbows.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2205


----------



## Headhunter 421 (Apr 26, 2006)

Good post Crafty.I told you guys the bow gods would answer.I know Crafty and he has shot Both bows A LOT.If anybody could give you a good comparison he is the first person that came to my mind.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

I have alot of experience with oneidas....shot them for years and was a staff shooter for servera years also. there is no mistaking i love the oneida bow...the lite force mag being the best in my opinion....however i have shot (not owned) their extreme and BE2....great shooters..

in my slanted opinion the phoenix and the dragon are my bow of choice...the oneidas can have a bigger valley but the cost is speed....just like letoff on a oneida the cost is speed (not a problem i am not a speed nut anymore) but the monster bow doesnt lose speed as the letoff is increased, the lever lever design is very effiecient (sp) and the pwr transfer in the performance is awesome...the draw curve on the phoenix in my opinion is smoother also..there isnt the feel of a cam as it spools up engery, just smooth and fluid durning the whole cycle.

i like the fact that the MB is less in weight and shorter also

Mikie


----------



## Backstraps4me (Oct 28, 2004)

I've owned the Areoforce, StrikeEagle, and now have a BE II and they all where and are good shooters and I have shot my best scores ever with these bows killed piles of deer also and I will own a Monster this year.:thumb:


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the help everybody. Does anyone know of a Phoenix owner in central or southern Indiana? I would like to shoot one as soon as possible. Thanks!


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

Here's a thread from the Monster Bows forum that has a map of many, if not all, the people who own Phoenix's. It looks like there might be a couple people somewhat close.

http://www.monsterbows.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2422&highlight=map


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Huntinghippie,

PM sent. Thanks


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I am at heart a recurve target archer.So for me the shoot through cables on the Monster would be a problem as I shoot with an almost straight bow arm, I have a Pro Eagle and that suits me fine. Be sure that the shoot through cables are not a problem for you, they shouldn't be.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

jerrytee...if your worried about the cables touching your arm or sleeve dont be...the move up and down as you draw but have little effect on the shooting performance of the bow if you are touching them....now if your pushed up against it hard and tangled up in them like a spider web there might be a issue


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

I had 2 traditional shooters (and by that I mean they have never owned anything but trad bows) shooting both the Phoenix and the proto Dragon just last night. Arm clearance was not an issue. Neither liked the letoff but that's to be expected. Both thought the Dragon was easier for them to get behind.

Not saying that it wouldn't be an issue for someone. Just that I don't think it's as big an issue physically as it may seem. Straight arm or bent arm, fingers or release, with the bow setup for your correct draw length and using good form, the cable are a non-issue. The only time my arm has touched the cbales is when I'm shooting a Phoenix set for 31". I'm 28.5" so then it makes sense my arm would touch. Didn't effect the shot though.


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well all I can add to these reviews are you can also bling them out to. I have 13 bows now and now I have 2 bows I will never part with.


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow! I'm jealous now.......that is [email protected]$$ looking! Nice work on the Phoenix. You'll have to post that over on MBI when the board upgrades are done. 

And I MUST know where you snatched the sweet limb decals!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i am glad you got your bow and you like it...the new sticker really runs nice with your posten goodies...


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

todd, you need decals? i can be bribed...


----------



## Anonym (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Hoosier,

Where are you from? I'm in French Lick and I own an AeroForce that I'm getting lined out. As soon as she's shooting good, you're more than welcome to fling an arrow or two. So far, I've liked the Oneida, but I'm also itching to get my hands on a Monster. I'm sure the Monsters are worth every penny, and they look sharp and have a ton of desirable features, but I'll have to stick with my Oneida until my wife loosens up with the purse straps. :embara: 

Send me a PM if you want to swap addresses and phone numbers.

Anonym


----------



## P'duck (Sep 28, 2006)

I am at Ft Knox, KY and would be willing to meet you somewhere to shoot one of my Oneidas if interested. I am partial to Oneida and love shooting mine. Now I have not had the good fortune to get my hands on a Monster yet but.....the first time that happens might be when I am the owner. 

The Monster guys are top notch and will do you right with one of thier bows. 

Stick with the recommendation on Oneidas with Boar he as well will do you justice.

PM me if you would like to shoot an Oneida I can help, there is a Monster owner in Louisville as well. You will find that an Oneida or Monster owner is always more than willing to hand someone thier bow to let you shoot.

Best of luck with what will be a tough decision...:darkbeer:


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

*Oneida Eagle Bows*

Anyone interested in more informantion on the C.P.Oneida Eagle Bows can contact us anytime as well. Thanks


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

I second that about boar....and thanks for the nod duck..

we also have jeffpahunter on staff and he is a oneida wizzard on all models.

Mikie


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

*Oneida Bows*

We are an Authorized CP Oneida Eagle Bows Dealer, selling only CP Oneida Eagle bows. We also offer other archery and hunting products. Check our new and used bows at www.oneidabows.net.:wink:


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Mikie Day said:


> todd, you need decals? i can be bribed...



Yes Mike. I do need some decals. Just dont wanna bother Mike for them right now. Let me guess...you want a cookie bribe, right? :zip::wink:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

P'duck said:


> I am at Ft Knox, KY and would be willing to meet you somewhere to shoot one of my Oneidas if interested. I am partial to Oneida and love shooting mine. Now I have not had the good fortune to get my hands on a Monster yet but.....the first time that happens might be when I am the owner.
> 
> The Monster guys are top notch and will do you right with one of thier bows.
> 
> ...


Congrats to you duck on your purchase of a monster bows phoenix..i am sure your going to love it....dont foget pic and all that man law stuff

hollar at me if you have any question

Mikie


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

P'duck ordered a Monster? :59:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

he purchased one in the trader section...

Mikie


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

Mikie Day said:


> I second that about boar....and thanks for the nod duck..
> 
> we also have jeffpahunter on staff and he is a oneida wizzard on all models.
> 
> Mikie


Agree on both parts. Boar and Jeff are both great at working on Oneidas. There are a few of us around that can answer basic questions too...LOL.

:tongue:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Rathbuck said:


> Agree on both parts. Boar and Jeff are both great at working on Oneidas. There are a few of us around that can answer basic questions too...LOL.
> 
> :tongue:


Hey Mark, didnt mean to keep the regular guys out of the loop:wink:...I would trust your opinion and skills over many many so called oneida dealers...i have seen your work and it is awesome.. i know everytime you have a question addressed to you , you dont have to get back with that person later...that is a great quality....:yo::thumb:


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

I personally just received an Oneida Aeroforce X-80, though I'm using the 65% let off mods for a finger release. I recently bought the bow off this site and got it for quite a steal. Coincidentally the fella lived in PA so I immediately had it sent to JeffPaHunter (of www.monsterbows.com/forums ) to have it modified. He reworked the bow so it is silent as any wheel bow. This is my first lever/cam bow and I could not be more satisfied. 

I am by no means an Oneida expert, but by just looking @ a Monster Phoenix or soon to be released Dragon, you can see the concept is quite simple in comparison to an Oneida. I believe the Monster Bow will have much more appeal to the general public due to it's ease of tuning and quick tear down. Not to mention the lack of parts that wear and need replaced. The Oneida, while certainly appealing, is more attractive to the experienced Oneida shooter. 

With that being said, I completely love my Oneida. But, I do believe the Monster will ultimately become the more popular lever action bow.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

musikman43155 said:


> I personally just received an Oneida Aeroforce X-80, though I'm using the 65% let off mods for a finger release. I recently bought the bow off this site and got it for quite a steal. Coincidentally the fella lived in PA so I immediately had it sent to JeffPaHunter (of www.monsterbows.com/forums ) to have it modified. He reworked the bow so it is silent as any wheel bow. This is my first lever/cam bow and I could not be more satisfied.
> 
> I am by no means an Oneida expert, but by just looking @ a Monster Phoenix or soon to be released Dragon, you can see the concept is quite simple in comparison to an Oneida. I believe the Monster Bow will have much more appeal to the general public due to it's ease of tuning and quick tear down. Not to mention the lack of parts that wear and need replaced. The Oneida, while certainly appealing, is more attractive to the experienced Oneida shooter.
> 
> With that being said, I completely love my Oneida. But, I do believe the Monster will ultimately become the more popular lever action bow.


your right about jeff, he is simply amazing when it comes to these bows...and thank you for the kind words

Mikie


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

Mikie Day said:


> Hey Mark, didnt mean to keep the regular guys out of the loop:wink:...I would trust your opinion and skills over many many so called oneida dealers...i have seen your work and it is awesome.. i know everytime you have a question addressed to you , you dont have to get back with that person later...that is a great quality....:yo::thumb:


Not at all...Mikie...LOL. I was just commenting that there are people on Archerytalk that can answer basic questions - I come on here when I can and try to help out fellow archers...as I posted the other day in the "Oneida drop away" thread.

And just to clarify for those who've asked:

Jeff and Boar are both friends of mine, and I talk to them now and again and have shot with both of them over the years.

Every spring I take my bows up to the factory in Marion and have Matt give them a good once over, change the cables, and have him give his personal "thumbs up" to everything...and we talk hockey while Matt works away.  

I may experiment with things, and little tweaks now and again (hey, it's fun - that's how I learn), but anything major takes place at the shop in Marion. Sometimes I think Matt groans when I come through the door as he knows it's going to be a while...:wink:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

matt is the man in marion that is for sure...i wouldnt reccomend anyone new to speak with anyone else..he is great

Mikie


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

> ...and thank you for the kind words
> 
> Mikie



Not a problem sir, hopefully before long my circumstances will change and I'll be able to own a Dragon by '09.

For the time being, my Aeroforce certainly fits the bill.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

you will never go wrong with a aeroforce ...built like a tank, heavy as one too...


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

*Oneida Bows*

Oneida Bows are great bows and simple to work on. We have been selling and repairing Oneida Eagle Bows for many years. We also provide dvd's as well for owners who wish to work on the bows themselves. CPOneida Eagle Bows also recomends having authorized dealers work on oneida bows. Below is a link to one of our threads.
http://www.oneidabows.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=681&start=0

From CPOneida Eagle Bows 7/11/07
Please make note that repairs need to be done by authorized dealers or the factory other wise warranty could be voided. 
Matt will make updates and post them on Joe’s forum.
Thank you,
Lori Alexander
C.P. Oneida Eagle Bows


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

the greatest thing about oneida bows is anyone with a allen wrench and some time can work on them...for years oneidas promotional headline was always based on doing it yourself in the field,.. .. .. (ahhhh the good ol days )



I have never needed to send a bow back to the factory to have it serviced...and with a oneida all you really need is several sets of cables as back ups ( and a quality string) other then that nothing to worry about voiding a warranty.


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

I've worked on probably hundreds of Oneida's over the years (and still do), and never voided a single warranty. :wink:


----------



## jimbow56 (Feb 24, 2008)

So,, how about this Dragon? Is it more of a target bow or a hunting bow? I see in the projected specs that it is going to be longer a to a. Maybe good for both. Kind of a "hey, you got chocolate in my peanut butter" thing? What will the ibo be for it? 
I'm really trying not to be caught up in the speed thing, but dang---- Also, it's nice to shoot something different so I'm still very interested.
What is the projected delivery dates for a Phoenix vs a dragon?

Thanks guys, I know you have likely answered these questions a hundred times already. Bow buying anguish is a terrible thing!


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

Mikie Day said:


> you will never go wrong with a aeroforce ...built like a tank, heavy as one too...


If I criticized my Aeroforce for being too heavy, I can only imagine what come-backs it would have for me.. :wink: :embara: :darkbeer:


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

Well Jim, being a finger shooter, I too would like to buy one in the future..I believe the axle to axle is 44", as of now the same power limbs and outboard's used on the Phoenix are also used on the Dragon. They added an additional berger hole, and the bow is tapped on the back of the riser for an STS or additonal weight.

As of now, the Phoenix is currently in production, whereas the Dragon has yet to be released. I would think that the Dragon will be released in the next few months, however, it is more likely that it will be released once the Phoenix backorders are filled. 

With that being said, I am not a member of the Monster Bows Staff, just a fan and member of the forum. I would PM Mikie Day, 1cbr guy, or huntinghippie and they will be able to fill you in more, or just visit www.monsterbows.com/forums and create an account and ask away! The forum just recently received a face lift and is even more user friendly.

Here is a link directly to the Dragon section: http://www.monsterbows.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=22

And here is an excerpt from the Dragon section of the forum regarding " unofficial" specifications.

_*"Re: Dragon specs
by Toddman on Thu Mar 13, 2008 3:29 pm 

The official specs for the Dragon have not been released, and likely wont be just yet until Mike provides that info. But, I put around 800 arrows though a prototype version. This prototype had rather heavy glass outboards on it, which were from an early run of MBI's own design, and arent being used any more. 

Here is what I remember about that bow. 

Tip to Tip length was about 44".
Brace height was aroung 8.25 to 8.5"
Speed - I was running a 30" draw, 328 gr arrow, 55lbs, at 266 fps. Sounds a bit slow, but remember, that arrow weight could go up to 65 lbs, and this was a prototype with heavy outboard limbs on it. I think the Dragon will rate very close to the Phoenix speed-wise.

I'm not sure which parts of the final production model Dragon will be compatible with the Phoenix, but I would say some parts will be. I do not know when the Dragon will officially be released. They are focusing on Phoenix production right now. 


Todd"*_


----------



## Gwamba (Apr 19, 2006)

> But, Monster Bows have many advantages over Oneida bows in the areas of sound levels, cable systems, simplicity, and easy of maintenance. Simply hard to beat, in my opinion.


I have been an Oneida dealer for over twenty years...the lever action design caught my attention and the smooth , easy draw coupled with increased energy from the "catapult" effect of the cams/lever limbs made it a fast powerful bow.
However, the "cons" always have been dealing with bow noise, broken power cables, stretched timing cables etc...the company reccomends changing the cables every 5,000 shots.

Monster Bows came out of a few talented folks who saw the potential of taking the lever actuated wheel bow (Oneida) to dizzying heights...Monster Bows have only a bowstring and a shoot-through cable...the energy is transfered from the bowstring/outboard limbs through the cables to the inboard limb...result? as previously stated huge strides over Oneida bows in the areas of sound levels, cable systems, simplicity, and easy of maintenance. Not to mention a price tag $250 cheaper!:wink:

The newest model (the Dragon) is a 45" ATA version with vertical and horizontal centershot. To be released soon...:shade: That should accomodate more "long draws" and especially finger shooters.


----------



## jimbow56 (Feb 24, 2008)

What is the second berger button for?


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Mainly for added adjustability, and on many rests, a second bolt can be added for extra stability without having to dig a set screw into the riser.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

Gwamba said:


> I have been an Oneida dealer for over twenty years...the lever action design caught my attention and the smooth , easy draw coupled with increased energy from the "catapult" effect of the cams/lever limbs made it a fast powerful bow.
> However, the "cons" always have been dealing with bow noise, broken power cables, stretched timing cables etc...the company reccomends changing the cables every 5,000 shots.
> 
> Monster Bows came out of a few talented folks who saw the potential of taking the lever actuated wheel bow (Oneida) to dizzying heights...Monster Bows have only a bowstring and a shoot-through cable...the energy is transfered from the bowstring/outboard limbs through the cables to the inboard limb...result? as previously stated huge strides over Oneida bows in the areas of sound levels, cable systems, simplicity, and easy of maintenance. Not to mention a price tag $250 cheaper!:wink:
> ...


Amen!


----------



## BIGHORN (Jan 18, 2003)

Boy it sure seems that a particular "authorized dealer" is getting his panties in an uproar because true Oneida shooters can work on their bows themselves. Not needing to send the to an "authorized dealer" or back to the factory to perform maintenance a monkey with a set of allen wrenches could do.

Guess all "authorized delaers" are not the same. Some can do it without first calling the factory to make sure they are doing it correctly.

Have shot both bows and both have their own place. Steel cables on the Oneida's stink !!! An Oneida can and has been as quiet as most any wheelie bow. Mine is as quiet if not more so than my Bowtech.

Monster Bows are just quiet from the et go. More than Oneida's will ever thing of.

It's just too bad Oneida's do not come from the factory with the silencing techniques that were developed by devoted Oneida shooters.....

But be sure to send it to an "authorized dealer" and I am sure they will set you right up.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Hoosier said:


> I am thinking about trying this style of bow. Can you guys give me the good, bad and ugly about these bows please? How will these bows compare to conventionally cammed bows besides having a smoother draw? Any real world experiences with these bows is much appreciated! BTW, I am a hunter first and recreational 3d shooter next. Thanks in advance, Hoosier.


i have given your orginal question some thougth and being i have had alot of experience with with alot of different bows i will give you my take (as i see it) wheelie bows -single cams, seem to build power up out of the gate or in the middle of the cycle...many of them do not have a valley at the end and 80% letoff just doesnt feel like it...the wheelie bows seem to have more speed (not spec for spec) but the cost is a harsher draw...is this a issue for some shooters? NOPE... but in my opinon for what i like to shoot it is...i have owned alot fo bows ...mathews (zmax/mq1) golden eagles/high country/pse-durango , mach 10/high country supreme...bear whitetail hunter..(bowtechs).and just about every oneida you can think of except the H500...and the new be2/extreme.(but i have shot the heck out of those bows)...

the lever action bow is going to give you almost the same performance as a wheelie but with better specs...example: the black eagle is 6 5/8 brace height...65% letoff/3oin draw/350gr arrow (ibo)300/305fps... seems to be very forgiving because of the lever cam action feel of the bow...
the monster bow is 8 3/4 brace height/92% letoff/30in draw/350g arrow 300fps...this spec for spec is more fogiving because of 3 factors...letoff/brace/and lever lever action...

a typical wheelie bow is going to be very forgiving also...7 1/4 brace on avg. 80% letoff...speeds are going to be faster but only on avg of about 12 to 15fps...

(specs based on ibo specs////30in draw and 70lb 

every person is going to incounter something different...every bow is going to feel different to the shooter...these are just the facts and numbers..feel and personal preference is the only true way to judge a bow.....so shoot what you want....try many, ask alot of questions and enjoy the process....

anyone else care to add their archery bow to bow experience? Joe? Todd? Shawn?...

lets hear everyones take on all the bows they have OWNED that compare to the question asked...


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

jimbow56 said:


> What is the second berger button for?


Finger archers use one for the arrow rest and one for the berger button.


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

I have been shooting an Oneida since 1995, have both the Aero Force Model as well as the Lite Force Magnum. They are very easy to work on if you need to but once set up they are good to go. I have yet to change the cables on my original Aero Force just the Timing System when a limb came in contact with a tree limb the first year I had it but other than that just a string replacement each year. As for the LFM's, I have 3 of them, 2 Anodized w/ matching camo limbs and one Film Dipped one that had scratched up camo when I got it. All are great to shoot. One is a odd LFM having the longer medium AF outboards on it which makes it 46 tip to tip but they all shoot great. When I get them I replaced the yoke and power cables just to know they are in good condition but have had most of these bows for over 3 years some longer but I shoot all of them through out the warmer weather months and just grab any one of them and do some shooting, rarely do much to them except added a Pollington Red Dot to one of them. The others have a Copper John older Pro II Pin Sight and they all are great. Like that no bow press required to change a string or cable. 

Don't know much about the MBI Bows though most of the guys that have and shot them are knowledgeable about both brands. 

It is all just a personal preference as to what you want to shoot as most things archery; bow, arrow, sight, rest, field point, broadhead, feather or vane. As long as you are having fun and enjoy what you shoot, it is all good. 

My bows are quiet but I shoot a heavy arrow which the Oneida seems to like.

Good Luck in deciding which one you are going to go with. As long as you enjoy shooting that is the main thing about archery that and having funny doing it... 

LFM


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

*Oneida Bows*

Oneida Bows are time tested and proven to be great bows by thousands of satisfied archers and bowhunters. Anyone interested in more information can do so at www.oneidabows.net. We will also be attending the Rhinehart 100 in Woodford Vt. Look forward to seeing those interested on June 14-15th.


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Anyone interested in Monsters are welcome to visit us at www.monsterbows.com

We welcome anyone and everyone, regardless of the bow or equipment you currently shoot with. As we are in the process of completely revamping our website, I would encourage people to also check out our new discussion board as well. You are free to cruise the whole board where there's a lot more pics of the bows, personal setups of staff and customers, and info on new models coming soon. Exciting times for 2008 and beyond, for sure.

There's also a map of customers who own Monsters that are willing to let others check them out so check to see if there's someone in your area. Dealers are chompin' at the bit too and very soon those dealer shipments will be going out making it much easier for people to get their hands on the bows.


----------



## Gwamba (Apr 19, 2006)

> I have been shooting an Oneida since 1995, have both the Aero Force Model as well as the Lite Force Magnum. They are very easy to work on if you need to but once set up they are good to go. I have yet to change the cables on my original Aero Force just the Timing System when a limb came in contact with a tree limb the first year I had it but other than that just a string replacement each year. As for the LFM's, I have 3 of them, 2 Anodized w/ matching camo limbs and one Film Dipped one that had scratched up camo when I got it. All are great to shoot. One is a odd LFM having the longer medium AF outboards on it which makes it 46 tip to tip but they all shoot great. When I get them I replaced the yoke and power cables just to know they are in good condition but have had most of these bows for over 3 years some longer but I shoot all of them through out the warmer weather months and just grab any one of them and do some shooting, rarely do much to them except added a Pollington Red Dot to one of them. The others have a Copper John older Pro II Pin Sight and they all are great. Like that no bow press required to change a string or cable.
> 
> Don't know much about the MBI Bows though most of the guys that have and shot them are knowledgeable about both brands.


Those are great old (Loomis) bows LFM :teeth: and certainly stood the test of time...but they haven't been manufactured for at least 8-10 years. The BE II, and Talon/Osprey are Pollingtons only Oneida models available.

We can compare the latest Oneida offerings to the Monster Bow line... The Talon, cast riser, not cut past center, 55# DW weight limit... $625 MSRP. The BE II (machined or bridge cast?) MSRP $975... Monster Phoenix, machined riser, $675...just from a price viewpoint.

The best way of course is to shoot these bows side by side and compare apples to apples... Monster Bows will be at the upcoming Lansing, MI and Madison, WI Deer Spectaculars... Not sure about CPOneida...


----------



## ClaytonLJ (Jun 26, 2006)

The BE II is listed on Oneida's website at $895, I believe. Both offerings share beginnings in the late '90's it would seem, though changes have been made to both. The Phoenix originally beginning as an Oneida Discovery, as I have read on the Monster Bow website, with changes to components and the BE's having riser changes to address vibration and stress points.


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Yes the Oneidas I have are 10 or so years old and I am not comparing them to any others like the MBI Models I am just posting what I shoot and what I like about Oneidas. The BE was a bow I did not like which I did have one but it just the feel of the draw and valley of it. They have refined the models and the later models like the BE II has a different design than the original pushing out the cams away from the bows riser like the AF & LFM had just not that far.

Since I have had some of these LFM for 5 or more years at least my first one I know that CPO has worked on trying to make the darw more like the AF & LFM with the Extreme and then the BE II.

All I can say is I like the way the LFM and AF Shoot and again my preference is to stick with something that works for me. All my bows are quiet and don't make the noise make suggest Oneidas make on release and there is not much on them just some bowjaxs on the string and sims on the power limbs. I still like the draw and the valley of the older Oneidas and have three for the cost of what an Extreme and close to what the BE II is now going for. That means I have one I can practice and shoot as much as I like and have two others as my main hunting bow and a back up in case I drop one out of my tree stand and break a cable when I am 3.5 hours away from home. So that is why I like the LFM so much. Yes I could fix a bow in the field but I prefer to hunt while out there being that time is a bit limited.

I thought one of the posts asked for our experiences with these bows that is why I posted what mine are.

I don't post much here anymore but thought that there are not a lot opf Oneida Shooters that visit here and hope for some to take a look at what Oneida has to offer and let them decide whether it is an MBI or an Oneida. Seems that some that have had Oneidas years past have had issues with Noise I have yet to have that issue. But again I shoot a heavy arrow and maybe it absorbs more of it than a lighter arrow...

This will be my last post to this thread... Sorry for talking about Oneidas even if they are 8 or more years old they do what I need... And enjoy shooting them

LFM


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

clayton, your name wasnt removed because your welcome there...i have seen you cruise the site from time to time looking up information..no reason to remove your name or posting ability because as long as your not there to cause trouble your welcome...now please stay on topic and dont stir the pot...this thread has been on the straight a narrow and doesnt need people trying to make head south.

if you have information to share please share it (i know you do)

mods please watch this (as i am sure you are)

Thank you
Mike Day


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

LFM, dont be sorry about talking about older oneidas...this thread is asking for information on oneida bows...and the older ones (lite force mags) are some of their best.

Mikie


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Clayton,

Just like the TV, if you don't like what's on, change the station. If you don't like our site, don't go there. LOL Seems pretty straight forward.

And what does this have to do with the subject at hand? Why not post about your Oneida bows? Why not give some real world info that this guy can use? That's what the thread was supposed to be about.


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

*Comparisons*

We cannot speak for CPO on the above mentioned shows.
Here at www.oneidabows.net we will have both the Oneida Eagle Bows and the Phoenix to shoot in July. Looking forward to shooting both. We shot the phoenix here last summer with the oneida eagle bows. This year we will have a chronograph and will check them out.


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

> I am thinking about trying this style of bow. Can you guys give me the good, bad and ugly about these bows please? How will these bows compare to conventionally cammed bows besides having a smoother draw? Any real world experiences with these bows is much appreciated! BTW, I am a hunter first and recreational 3d shooter next. Thanks in advance, Hoosier.


I have shot Oneidas and Monsters (obviously LOL) for years. Here's my thoughts....

Oneidas are good bows. The K-cam Oneida bow has been basically the same since '91. The BE cam is just a split version of the original AF K-cam. Yes, there have been riser changes too but the cam system is very well established. Some would argue that the LFM built in the late 90's was the best bow Oneida ever made. That's why they still go for $400 or more used. The new bows are lighter, slightly faster, still 80% letoff, film dipped instead of painted, have fewer parts, still use steel cables, and composite outboard limbs. Many people have used Oneidas over the years for I variety of archery activities. Even I still own one... a Tomcat. It is however considered mainly a hunting bow and that description is from the factory.

Monsters are a simplified lever limb design. Many people have compared the mechanical operation of it to the binary system and I would say the basic concept is similar. The shoot thru cable system eliminates side to side torque. It's 6" shorter than Oneida's BE at 38" tip to tip. You can shoot it sitting flat on the ground and not worry about hitting anything. Great clearances shooting from a treestand as well. The draw is missing the feeling of anything mechanical happening, no cams rotating, no timing, no cable guard.... it feels fluid. With up to 90% letoff and a rock solid wall (you can't pull past..... PERIOD!), this is a great shooting bow. All components are machined to tight tolerances. Right down to the shooter grip from Git-a-grip.

With any lever limbed bow, you need to be aware of your lower limb when shooting down at an angle. Many stories of guys with one heck of a charley horse. You only do it once. LOL The Phoenix, being much shorter, is much more forgiving of this mistake though. all that being said, I've watched more guys bounce their solo cams off shooting rails at 3D shoots than I've seen/heard of limbs hitting thighs.

Lever bows also have a different sound on release and this is often percieved as louder. Oneidas can be quieted down with Limbsavers, leeches, and felt under the string on the outboards. Honestly, the Phoenix doesn't need it. We have gone to great lengths to produce a quiet lever limbed bow straight out of the box. 

I've shot my fair share of "wheelie" bows as well. One of my favorites was my '03 Bowtech Extreme VFT. That was a sweet shooting bow. I had to sell it so I would stop shooting it. LOL As good as that bow was though, I've shot my highest 3D and indoor scores with my Phoenix. 

There are many very smooth, comfortable, fast bows on the market today. To know the difference, you really need to shoot them to compare. I've shot a lot of new bows that are very impressive. That's why I suggested checking out our site for someone in your area with a Phoenix. Otherwise, we should have bows out to dealers soon where you'd be able to see for yourself.

Hope this helps.


Mike
Owner, Monster Bows LLC


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

http://bowreports.com/

Click on Compound Bows, then click on the Phoenix.


----------



## VLODPG (Dec 5, 2006)

huntinghippie said:


> http://bowreports.com/
> 
> Click on Compound Bows, then click on the Phoenix.


Hey Mike,

Thats my bow!


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Pretty damn close, isn't it? :darkbeer:


----------



## VLODPG (Dec 5, 2006)

huntinghippie said:


> Pretty damn close, isn't it? :darkbeer:


I had to do a doubletake but I know that one isnt mine, Mine is safe with all my other bows! :shade:


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

a very good read for the most part !!
i have owned & shot every model Oneida & the LFM being one of the finest shooters (smoothe & fast), i choose the Stealth over all others !!
yes, have had the Honor of shooting the Monster Phoenix & one SWEET shooter !! quick on DL, DW & LO changes !! 
Don't "OWN" a Phoenx for one reason & that reason "ONLY", 38" tip to tip (little short for me) but the Dragon will be along shortly & you can bet i'll have one in the Stable !!
Richard with his $.02


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

omnivore said:


> We cannot speak for CPO on the above mentioned shows.
> Here at www.oneidabows.net we will have both the Oneida Eagle Bows and the Phoenix to shoot in July. Looking forward to shooting both. We shot the phoenix here last summer with the oneida eagle bows. This year we will have a chronograph and will check them out.



take a decibel meter too...

Mike


----------



## oakwood304 (May 19, 2006)

Here is a link to a reveiw done on the Black Eagle II.

http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/pu...ews_2007/Bow_Review_2007_-_Oneida_Eagle.shtml

I have shot the Oneida line for almost 20 years, Screaming Eagle to the Extreme. I have shot other brands(friend's bows), but nothing compares to the smoothness of the draw on the Oneida. I have yet to have a problem with the steel cables on any of my Oneida's, granted I'm not putting 10,000 shots on them in a year. I enjoy shooting them when time permits, I would say a couple thousand shots a year. For me it is the best line that suits me for what I do, hunting! I will change the cables and string periodically when needed, it's quick and easy to do on my own with no issues. The Oneida bow does have a different sound to them, they can be quited down with a minimal cost in accessories. Even without the accessories the deer never complained about the sound!:wink:

Bottom line is it's really going to come down to what the shooter likes. Shoot them both if you can and decide for yourself, good luck!


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

It has come to my attention that several members here have decided to twist the intentions of several of my posts and use them to stir things up for me outside of AT. I have always used Archerytalk to assist others, converse with friends, and hopefully bring a little knowledge and humor (as twisted as it may be).

I am NOT, however, interested in playing these games. Therefore, this will be my last post on this subject, and most likely my last post on Archerytalk or any other public forum.

In the future, if I can be of assistance for Oneida bows, bowhunting in general, etc., please send me a PM.

Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Joe, can you give me the dates and the place for these tests:



> Here at (modeaglebow.net) we will have both the Oneida Eagle Bows and the Phoenix to shoot in July. Looking forward to shooting both. We shot the phoenix here last summer with the oneida eagle bows. This year we will have a chronograph and will check them out.
> __________________


I think in all fairness a rep. from Monster Bows should be there while you do the tests. Not that I think you would twist the results but you are a dealer for their company and not ours.:wink:

Bob


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Mark, I am sorry to hear that some people would do something so petty as that...you have and will always have my friendship and total respect. 

(please send some deer stix to me )

Mikie


----------



## quarup (May 10, 2007)

Hey Hoosier,
That is a very nice doubt to have... lol. I own 2 Oneidas: the Extreme Eagle, bought directly at CP Oneida and a Stealth Eagle, completely - and wonderfully - rebuilt by R. Vance (BOAR).
So I can and will tell you only about Oneidas. If it helps you out in any way, I will be happy already!
The Oneida Eagle bow is VERY SMOOTH to draw. I has a longer valley than any wheel bow and can be adjusted from 50, 65 and 80% letoff. The draw weight range varies from 35-55 pounds or 50-70 pounds.
It is very forgiving, you can shoot it all day long and still not get tired. It usually allows you to draw back more weight than you would in a regular wheel bow - and that is because of the lever action of the outer limbs.
You do have to change cables every 5000 shots, but that is not an issue. If you're still interested after reading this, check out at the CPO site.

On the other hand, the Stealth authority (Richard Vance) can confirm that this bow is the fastest and "meanest" ever made by Oneida. My re-built one is great, in spite of a harsher draw. It vibrates more, but its not even close to what a wheel bow vibrates and recoils. It is wicked fast and accurate. The window on the riser is nice too. For more info on this one, I would definetely contact Richard himself, for I know he'll be glad to assist you.

here's a pic of the Extreme...
Again, I can't tell you about the Monsters, never having shot one.
If I were you, I would try to shoot both and see what feels better. Then go with that one.
Good luck on your choice, bud!

Luis
CPO STAFF SHOOTER


----------



## nshunter (Oct 10, 2004)

> Here at www.oneidabows.net we will have both the Oneida Eagle Bows and the Phoenix to shoot in July. Looking forward to shooting both.


Joe I wouldn't reccomend doing this, I here crow isn't that tasty....:wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## quarup (May 10, 2007)

Hi Hoossier,
I just tried to help out by answering your question here, concerning Oneida bows, nothing more. I am a staff shooter, yes. Because I like these bows, as I'm sure there are many that like/prefer the Monster Bows and did state their reasons for the same porpouse: TO HELP YOU OUT.

All I try to do is keep to the moto here: ARCHERS HELPING ARCHERS.
But I'm really sorry some people just take it to the personal level and start bashing the companies that make these different bows and each other...
I happen to know both owners (at Oneida and Monster) are great people and would never approve this kind of behaviour. So, on behalf of CPO and my friends over at Monster Bows, I appologise for it. I'm sure none of the owners would fight over your choice, as long as you would be happy with it.
Cheers,
Luis


----------



## VLODPG (Dec 5, 2006)

quarup said:


> Hi Hoossier,
> I just tried to help out by answering your question here, concerning Oneida bows, nothing more. I am a staff shooter, yes. Because I like these bows, as I'm sure there are many that like/prefer the Monster Bows and did state their reasons for the same porpouse: TO HELP YOU OUT.
> 
> All I try to do is keep to the moto here: ARCHERS HELPING ARCHERS.
> ...



Well put Luis,

I own both Oneida's & Monster Bows. One in the market should really get the opportunity to try both & make up their minds after shooting.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Luis, well said ( i will second that) and like i mentioned after claytons remarks earlier...please lets keep this on topic...playfull kidding is just good fun....but other then that it could make this go south.:wink:


----------



## quarup (May 10, 2007)

Thanks, Paul. I'm sure you would post the same... It's just that some people never learn... Whatever Hoosier chooses in the end, I'm SURE it will NOT be based on any bashing or personal attacks made here.
Take care,
Luis


----------



## quarup (May 10, 2007)

Thank you too Mikie.
This is just a site, not a war field... some people just need chilling... :darkbeer:


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

omnivore said:


> We cannot speak for CPO on the above mentioned shows.
> Here at www.oneidabows.net we will have both the Oneida Eagle Bows and the Phoenix to shoot in July. Looking forward to shooting both. We shot the phoenix here last summer with the oneida eagle bows. This year we will have a chronograph and will check them out.


I think you'll find that they will be very close in the speed department. 

Of course, bows will vary from one bow to the next depending on manufacturing variables, but here are some real-world specs from two of my personal bows. 

My super-tuned BE with no silencing equipment -

60lb
300 gr arrow 
30" draw
ESC Outboards
around 6.75" brace height
80% let-off
293 fps (actually, I remember thinking that was a tad slow compared to other BE's, but maybe not)

My current Monster Bows Phoenix

60lb
300 gr arrow
30" draw
Also with ESC Outboards(so I'm sort of comparing apples to apples here)
8.5" brace height 
83% let-off
295 fps 

I think at true IBO specs (70lb with a 350 gr arrow) both bows would be closer to 300 fps.


Todd


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

I have been shooting Oneida Eagle Bows since 1994.
Have owned all models since then with the exception of the stealth and the Discovery. After shooting both several times they were not for me.
I prefer the black eagles and the extreme bows. 
There are many thousands of satisfied oneida shooters out there. We have sold hundreds of these bows over the years and when properly set up will give years of trouble free service for most shooters. 
These bows have been tested over time and have proven to be great shooting hunting bows. Smooth draw and fast hard hitting all at the same time. 
Have also shot the phoenix. Have not mentioned this before due to the fact that I was told it was called a pre production model with oneida esc outboard limbs and unable to get up to the correct poundage. 
Will post results after checking out one of the new one that is set up correctly.

We shoot many different bows every year when the new ones come in and suggest others do the same. Then decide what is right for you.
Shoot what you like we do!!!!


----------



## shoot thru (Jun 11, 2006)

joe do you have any used ONEIDA EAGLE STEALTHS for sale?? 
or any parts to repair them??


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

You shot a Monster Bow and didn't burst into flames?!?!?!? 

Just kidding, just kidding, no foul meant, just teasing.... we can still lightheartedly joke around, right? :darkbeer:

The pre-production models did have Oneida ESC limbs on them. They were the original supplier but decided against it late in the game. After some exhaustive testing and a couple of failed suppliers, we are now shipping with what we feel are the best limbs ever made for a lever limbed bow. Of course, we would say that though, right? LOL

What you'll find first is that the "new" bow is much quieter. There are slight differences in the bows but the basics are still the same.... smooth, fluid feeling draw, rock solid wall, high letoff, very stabile shooting bow.

I hope you do give it an honest evaluation and will be interested to see what you and others have to say. Should make for an interesting read, I'm sure.


----------



## ClaytonLJ (Jun 26, 2006)

Mike,

Not stirring the pot, staying on topic with my opinions, based on my observations and experience. The basic design of both bows was in place in the late '90's, but both have had revisions. 

And yes, I have viewed many outdoor sites, and read many opinions about a variety of products. 

On this site, as well as others, independent consumers/archers/hunters offer input from their experience - that is what I was doing. Others may have a different experience - that's fortunate for them. An opinion is an opinion, and I could support my beliefs - but no need to.

I think sometimes many forget that forums are open to view, then get upset when someone doesn't agree with their opinion, or when someone brings writings from other sites into play. It is a different world, with immediate transmission of messages, that shouldn't surprise any of us. 

Lyle


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

> I am thinking about trying this style of bow. Can you guys give me the good, bad and ugly about these bows please? How will these bows compare to conventionally cammed bows besides having a smoother draw? Any real world experiences with these bows is much appreciated! BTW, I am a hunter first and recreational 3d shooter next. Thanks in advance, Hoosier.



Clayton,
I guess I'm failing to see how your post relates to this persons request for information.


----------



## VLODPG (Dec 5, 2006)

I check into this thread from time to time & I find it disheartning that it has to be a us vs them thread. I shoot both Oneida's & Monster Bows. There are things that I like & dislke about both.

I have let people handle & shoot both brand bows with mixed results. Myself I am not running out to get rid of any on them soon,they all have a place for me.

If there is anybody in the CT area who has any questions about either bow, PM me & depending where you are we can meet up & try both brands.

Make up you'r own minds, the constant bashing by some very vocal few leaves a bad taste in my mouth. 

Maybe it's just the nature of the internet. :sad:


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Agreed :thumb:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

VLODPG said:


> I check into this thread from time to time & I find it disheartning that it has to be a us vs them thread. I shoot both Oneida's & Monster Bows. There are things that I like & dislke about both.
> 
> I have let people handle & shoot both brand bows with mixed results. Myself I am not running out to get rid of any on them soon,they all have a place for me.
> 
> ...


right on ....some people just dont know enough on the subject or archery its self so they lean towards the negative...too bad, lots of good helpfull information can get overlooked that way

Mikie


----------



## nshunter (Oct 10, 2004)

> I am thinking about trying this style of bow. Can you guys give me the good, bad and ugly about these bows please? How will these bows compare to conventionally cammed bows besides having a smoother draw? Any real world experiences with these bows is much appreciated! BTW, I am a hunter first and recreational 3d shooter next. Thanks in advance, Hoosier.


Well I can give you a bit of info since I've shot oneida's since the early 80's, I have only owned lever bows, Oneida's and now a MBI Phoenix, hands down the Phoenix is the better bow for me, now that being said I can't picture not haveing an Oneida in the stable I have had the MR95 which is a BE with the Stealth Cams, one of if not the most favorite of the Oneida's, thanks to a few good men to keep this bow alive and taking it where it should have gone from the beginning.
I have an LFM now and for all the older models of Oneida's this is my favorite, hard to buy a BE when you can get an LFM for half or less of the cost.
The LFM is a sweet shooter with a sweet draw, now what i don't like about the Oneida's is the draw stops, the few different ones that I have just haven't got that rock solid wall I like, the Phoenix wins here hands down, rock solid wall with know cables to replace, the Oneida's have had cable issues and it's been a known fact that they break, some bad cables, this is also where alot of the noise is generated from, a rubber band can't fix this.I like the shoot through on the Phoenix, didn't think i would but believe it or not I don't notice it, hard to believe you wouldn't but it's what you get used to.
Now where it counts for me for a hunting bow is the noise or lack on for the Phoenix, the Oneida can be made to be more quiet then when you get them but they still have a distinctive sound over other bows, with a little tuning and the right limb savers the Oneida is more then a admirable hunting bow.

I would like to see the noise difference between the Black Eagle and the Phoenix, I bet the Phoenix without any silenceing things on it would be quieter then a BE with things on it, then again if your going to test these two bows you may want Hippie or Bob to help you set them up so they're tuned properly for a fair and interesting head to head.


Cheers Kevin


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

We are looking forward to shooting and checking out the production phoenix.
The pre production bow we had here definatley had some issues.
Giving our opinions on that bow would not have been fair.
We shot that bow here last summer and look forward to checking out the new production model. We will post the results as soon as we get a chance to check it out. From what we have heard up to now its a very nice bow.


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Omnivore,

Can you please post the IBO speeds for the BE II as listed by CPO Oneida as I have a BE II here and I would like to compare the company specs to the actual speeds I can get from this bow. I will post the results here. 

Thanks for those numbers in advance Joe.:wink:

Bob


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Joe, I would like to hear what the problems were..dont bring it up and not explain it...and if you cant, maybe the person who owns the bow could.



Mike


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

> We are looking forward to shooting and checking out the production phoenix.
> The pre production bow we had here definatley had some issues.
> Giving our opinions on that bow would not have been fair.
> We shot that bow here last summer and look forward to checking out the new production model. We will post the results as soon as we get a chance to check it out. From what we have heard up to now its a very nice bow.


What are these issues you speak of? You're sticking with this theme of the pre production Phoenix having problems, but, you never speak of what they are? It seems to me, as though you're trying to suggest that there may be problems or complications with the existing models.

And why would you review and post the results of your test of the Phoenix? How could that possibly be a good thing? I've not heard of Bowtech reviewing a Mathews' bow and then posting the pros and cons. What motive would you have to give a positive review to the Phoenix, besides to perhaps try to take some credit since Monster once used Oneida limbs?

Just seems bizarre to me..


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

MM....i dont see any issue with any company or group of people testing and compairing anyones bows...companies do it all the time and a good example of this being done in spec for spec fairness is BDOG and his crew doing their annual bow test (great work dog) as long as the test is a apples to apples test and all enviornments are the same what could be bad...??? the end result will be what the shooter likes anyways...keeping it to the spec in arrow weight/draw weight/ draw length and most important letoff will tell the tale best..... i look forward to getting joes order for one...:wink::wink:

Mikie


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

Bob the ibo speed of the black eagle is listed at 305.
Mike the phoenix bow that was here had a harsh draw for the 59 pound draw weight compared to the oneida bows. I was told the owner wanted more draw weight from the bow but was unable to get more. I do not have the details on this so wanted to wait to see the new bow before making a judgment.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

> I am thinking about trying this style of bow. Can you guys give me the good, bad and ugly about these bows please? How will these bows compare to conventionally cammed bows besides having a smoother draw? Any real world experiences with these bows is much appreciated! BTW, I am a hunter first and recreational 3d shooter next. Thanks in advance, Hoosier.


All I can say is, the folks at Monster Bows pretty much have more experience with Oneidas and how they function than the people at the company and any current dealer of the bows....and this is probably an understatement. 

So that's basically saying that the people at Monster Bows know how to give a true bow comparison. Now only do they have the physics involved for evidence, but they also know what they're talking about when it comes to mechanical advantage, mechanical failure, etc. Especially when comparing things like steel cables vs synthetic cables, draw force curves, letoff, laminated vs molded limbs, etc.

When comparing these two bows, here are a few things to think about. 

Forgiveness --> You're comparing the brace height of a Monster (8.5") to the brace of an Oneida BE (6.75")...advantage Monster.

Speed --> Hard to give an apples to apples comparison here because of the brace height differences. The Oneida has an IBO rating of 305, and the Monster has an IBO rating of 300. Taking into account the brace height difference of nearly 2", you give the nod to the Monster Phoenix. 

Draw force Curve --> The Easton Bow Force Mapper simply don't like...where else can you find a round wheel draw force curve with a super long valley and a fluid decline into a 85% letoff with a wall that is so solid that you can't even describe it? Again, advantage goes to Monster Phoenix.

Simplicity --> Simply less parts with the Monster Bows Phoenix. Compared to the Oneida you are eliminating 5 steel cables, 6 cams/eccentrics in the split k-cams and timing wheels, and also cutting roughly 2lbs in total bow weight. 

Hunting --> Monster Bows Phoenix is roughly 8" shorter in tip to tip length, 2lbs lighter, and several decibels quieter.

Price --> Mosnter Bows Phoenix retails for 675.00 while the Oneida EE is now retailing for roughly 900.00.

When you compare every category, the Monster Bows Phoenix is simply not even in the same class as the Oneida BE or the Extreme Eagle. An Oneida BE wishes it could be an Monster Bows Phoenix, nuff said. 

So...your questions have been answered and you've been given the good...and the ugly. 

The Decision is now up to you. Think about this, the new Dragon that will be released later this year by Monster Bows will have the same 8.5" brace height as the Phoenix, same speed, and will be 6" longer tip to tip, which is still shorter than the shortest Oneida bow. Just another thing to think about.

Here is my Phoenix setup for 3d:


























Here is my Phoenix with a Doe kill from 2007:


----------



## nshunter (Oct 10, 2004)

Doc great post and swaaaeeeeeet bow man love that finish...:darkbeer:
Doc is that a Git-A-Grip, grip on your bow, Bob makes some sweet grips.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

nshunter said:


> Doc great post and swaaaeeeeeet bow man love that finish...:darkbeer:


Thanks...except the riser now looks like this:


----------



## nshunter (Oct 10, 2004)

Toddman rules he is one talented man with the air brush....:darkbeer:


----------



## Xahun (Sep 1, 2007)

*Don't forget total cost of ownership...*



GVDocHoliday said:


> ... When you compare every category, the Monster Bows Phoenix is simply not even in the same class as the Oneida BE or the Extreme Eagle. An Oneida BE wishes it could be an Monster Bows Phoenix, nuff said. ...


To be fair though the Oneida line has a much larger 'installed base' so to speak. If we had a consumer report, for example, they would indicate a lack of data for, say, the repair history for the product. 

Oneida and subsequently CPOneida products have been in the field for many, many years and as such have experienced tests of time unavailable to the Monster bows - the Phoenix has had a year or two in pre-production, a year of production with new outboards limbs, and has recently been fitted with new outboards again. However, the Monster bows, like ALL new model bows have certainly benefited from lessons learned from previous products. :wink:

Personally, as I have posted previously, I like both my old Aeroforces and my new Phoenix. :happy:

But I have to say that I am somewhat concerned about the recent change in pricing for new model CPOneida bows as well as replacement parts. It seems dealers are now forced to charge full retail for new CPOneida bows and as such unless you are a devoted CPOneida fan you can certainly find many more affordable alternatives. :set1_chores030: It also seems that the price for replacement parts for out of production Oneida bows has gone up about 50%.  This should have an adverse affect on resale value and I wonder whether maintenance of current CPOneida bows migh be subject to a future price hike when CPOneida decides to discontinue a current model. :dontknow:

This change in CPOneida pricing has occurred since my last post in this thread and it has occurred to me that *total cost of ownership* should be a serious consideration. 


Oneida and CPOneida bows have 
a pair of steel yoke cables, 
a pair of steel power cables, 
a coated steel timing cable (and timing wheels which, in my own experience, aren't hard to damage :sad, and 
a synthetic string
which are all considered _wear _items. 


The Monster Pheonix and Dragon have 
a pair of synthetic cables and 
a synthetic string
which are considered _wear _items. 
Sure Oneida proponents indicate they haven't had problems with cables and such, but they also admit to changing them on occasion - I have certainly replaced some myself and stock a few of my own replacement parts just in case. If you dry fire or allow the outboard on any of these bows to strike someting, you are likely going to replace some parts. But clearly the Monster bows have fewer parts subject to maintenance replacement and those parts can be gotten just about anywhere, including making your own if you want.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Xahun said:


> Oneida and subsequently CPOneida products have been in the field for many, many years and as such have experienced tests of time unavailable to the Monster bows - the Phoenix has had a year or two in pre-production, a year of production with new outboards limbs, and has recently been fitted with new outboards again. However, the Monster bows, like ALL new model bows have certainly benefited from lessons learned from previous products. :wink:


Very very good point. I guess it all comes down to pedigree...in that the Phoenix has a very distinguished and time tested pedigree in the lever action limbed bow family, yet has taken the beneficial aspects of that time tested design, and eliminated the time tested flaws to produce a very fine genetic specimen:wink: indeed.


----------



## Xahun (Sep 1, 2007)

nshunter said:


> Toddman rules he is one talented man with the *air brush*....


If I'm not mistaken I believe that is actually powder coat. :secret:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Xahun said:


> If I'm not mistaken I believe that is actually powder coat. :secret:


it is powder coat...


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

TASTES GREAT -----------> LESS FILLING

TASTES GREAT -----------> LESS FILLING

TASTES GREAT -----------> LESS FILLING

:wink::zip::darkbeer:


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

Mikie Day said:


> MM....i dont see any issue with any company or group of people testing and compairing anyones bows...companies do it all the time and a good example of this being done in spec for spec fairness is BDOG and his crew doing their annual bow test (great work dog) as long as the test is a apples to apples test and all enviornments are the same what could be bad...??? the end result will be what the shooter likes anyways...keeping it to the spec in arrow weight/draw weight/ draw length and most important letoff will tell the tale best..... i look forward to getting joes order for one...:wink::wink:
> 
> Mikie


It just seems that it's in the best interest of all involving companies to have the test, or comparison done by a third party, whether it be a magazine, or Archery Talk, or whom ever. It seems that if a test were conducted by an unbiased party, you would't have a shooter being paticularly fond of one or the other. 

I bet you, if Oneida did a comparison between say a Black Eagle and a Phoenix, that the Black Eagle would end up being "better". The same if Monster were to conduct the test. Each company will put a creative spin on it to reason why there own has the advantage. With a 3rd party you could argue that in theory the test should be 100% unbiased, that's all. The facts should speak for themselves.

With a Monster, you're essentialy receiving the same results, less the various costly parts that wear and break down, thus, making it simple and more user friendly. It's not that a similar level of performance can't be achieved with the Oneida, it's just that it will be @ a higher cost. That's what makes the Monster design "better" in my mind.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

musikman43155 said:


> It just seems that it's in the best interest of all involving companies to have the test, or comparison done by a third party, whether it be a magazine, or Archery Talk, or whom ever. It seems that if a test were conducted by an unbiased party, you would't have a shooter being paticularly fond of one or the other.
> 
> I bet you, if Oneida did a comparison between say a Black Eagle and a Phoenix, that the Black Eagle would end up being "better". The same if Monster were to conduct the test. Each company will put a creative spin on it to reason why there own has the advantage. With a 3rd party you could argue that in theory the test should be 100% unbiased, that's all. The facts should speak for themselves.
> 
> With a Monster, you're essentialy receiving the same results, less the various costly parts that wear and break down, thus, making it simple and more user friendly. It's not that a similar level of performance can't be achieved with the Oneida, it's just that it will be @ a higher cost. That's what makes the Monster design "better" in my mind.


MM, I agree with you whole heartedly...however that is part of what will keep the ford chevy conversations going...some not so heated some over the top.......I thank you for your perception and kind words...:thumbs_up

Mikie


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

No problem, I'll be waiting for my complimentary Dragon to arrive in the mail.. :wink:

Ford and Chevy??

I'm a Toyota man!


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

*Man, I dont know about you guys, but I hope the mods let this one keep going....and going....and going.......This thread is a BLAST!!! This is THE best MBI/CPO thread yet.....I can feel the love in here! :tongue:*


MBI







CPO


----------



## nshunter (Oct 10, 2004)

> If I'm not mistaken I believe that is actually powder coat



my bad :embara:it is powder coat damn cheap keyboard always makes typos


----------



## Ausarch (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Hunting Hippie, I have always had a keen interest in alternative systems such as yours. Have you considered or are you importing into Australia, or would you consider sending one over here, I am a club shooter and love new technology. I have no doubt that some of the guys would be keen to try one out. One of the most important things to us is easy maintenance, and espeacially being able to maintain a bow out in the bush with vey little equipment. For years I used recurves only for the simple fact that I could repair them in the field, but yours sounds like a system that could work well in this situation. Let me know if they are available in Australia. 

Thanks Ausarch


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Ausarch said:


> Hi Hunting Hippie, I have always had a keen interest in alternative systems such as yours. Have you considered or are you importing into Australia, or would you consider sending one over here, I am a club shooter and love new technology. I have no doubt that some of the guys would be keen to try one out. One of the most important things to us is easy maintenance, and espeacially being able to maintain a bow out in the bush with vey little equipment. For years I used recurves only for the simple fact that I could repair them in the field, but yours sounds like a system that could work well in this situation. Let me know if they are available in Australia.
> 
> Thanks Ausarch


there are monsters down under....in fact we just shipped one a couple weeks ago..


----------



## MrsHippi (Nov 6, 2006)

There are at least 2 that I know of...maybe 3. Maybe they can add themselves to the Monter Map on our site if they'd like to show 'em off. :wink:


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

Hoosier said:


> I am thinking about trying this style of bow. Can you guys give me the good, bad and ugly about these bows please? How will these bows compare to conventionally cammed bows besides having a smoother draw? Any real world experiences with these bows is much appreciated! BTW, I am a hunter first and recreational 3d shooter next. Thanks in advance, Hoosier.


just take a look it shouldnt be hard they have a lot of bad and ugly and not much good


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

xXxSABERxXx said:


> just take a look it shouldnt be hard they have a lot of bad and ugly and not much good


What? Another useless opinion from Saber? That's a real shocker there! LOL


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

xXxSABERxXx said:


> just take a look it shouldnt be hard they have a lot of bad and ugly and not much good



now i have seen the mods delete some posts in this thread for less then this jaca^& has posted...and i believe this has nothing to do with anything and would be a good time to delete his junk offering and warn him...

Mikie


----------

